# Mag-Tek Releases



## Mag-Tek (Jan 22, 2005)

The Mag-Tek Releases uses a magnet instead of springs. The trigger breaks away from a magnet on pressure build up. This gives you the only true zero travel trigger. You can not tell when its going to shoot. If your squeezing the trigger and let up nothing moved eliminating misfires.

The Mag-Tek wrist strap is made by Hot Shot Manufacturing. You rotate the magnet to change trigger pressure. They will have camo and a few colors to pick from in around a week or so. This is a very firm trigger you can pull off with a firm finger pull and back tension.

www.hotshotmanufacturing.com 801-221-0694

The Mag-Tek three and four finger are made by Genesis Archery. This is a center pull design for better comfort and groups. You rotate the magnet for a slight pressure change. It has a set screw adjustment to fine tweak it. You adjust the set screw to bring the sear parts to a 1/64" overlap. You can mark the lever pin with a felt pin then fire it several times against a pull rope to see the overlap. If you adjust the set screw closer than that you may get a mifire. When set right this release should never misfire.

www.genesisarchery.com 360-425-3908

If you have any questions feel free to call Hot Shot, Genesis or me.

Thanks Ken Stanislawski 
817-581-5809


----------



## Mag-Tek (Jan 22, 2005)

Mag-Tek www.genesisarchery.com


----------



## Mag-Tek (Jan 22, 2005)

Mag-Tek Hot Shot www.hotshotmanufacturing.com


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

*mag-tech*

the mag-tech release 4 finger is the best shooting i ever shoot 
you all should give one a try :thumbs_up


----------



## Erbowman (Mar 24, 2004)

*mag 7*

I want one. Are you going to be in Metroplois this coming weekend?


----------



## Mag-Tek (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm not going to be at Metroplois. What release are you looking for?


----------



## Erbowman (Mar 24, 2004)

The magnificent 7


----------



## Mag-Tek (Jan 22, 2005)

You can order a Mag 7 from Hot Shot, call them at 801-221-0694

Thanks, Ken Stanislawski


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

I love my Mag X hand held release. I can`t understand why anyone would want to keep on shooting a spring activated release. :thumbs_up


----------



## Mag-Tek (Jan 22, 2005)

A easy way to set up your Mag-Tek X for zero travel and safety.


----------



## Erbowman (Mar 24, 2004)

just got mine today. mag 7. there is an extra magnet that came seperate. What iis it for?


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

So once the 1/64 ovelapped is achieved so that you can have a safe travel free trigger. Is it possible to rotate the Magnet so that you can adjust the trigger "pressure" as advertised without having any trigger travel?


----------



## Mag-Tek (Jan 22, 2005)

Yes the magnet will change pressure. Its a slight change. To much overlap gives you travel. If you need a firmer trigger I can modify it, just PM me.


----------



## doug timbs (Jul 13, 2004)

I got one of the 4 finger releases off Don a while back, realy great release. I also picked up a 3 finger version from a guy over here that couldn't get used to it, and I think I prefer the 3 finger one. I found on the 4 finger that the position of the little finger was a little too upright for my hand, for me it would have been more comfortable if it was a little swept back. Still a great release, but the 3 finger just feels more comfortable.
I do have one question though, on the 4 finger when you close the jaw there is a crisp single click, but on the 3 finger there is a very distinct double click. This does not seem to affect the operation of the release, I was just wondering if it was possible to adjust the double click out.

Cheers, Doug


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply to subject*

Hello All

I have the thumb 4 finger model.
I find it tobe very clean and smooth,With no travel

Now haven't won a lot of money shooting mine like other shooters have.
Because i don't shoot 3D.

But i enjoy shooting mine here at my home range.And i can't wait for indoor shooting to start.So i can apply there. What i have practice for all summer with my 4 finger Mag Tech release.

Ken has done a great job designing this release.

Unk :angel:


----------



## Mag-Tek (Jan 22, 2005)

The extra magnet with the Mag 7 is lighter I think. You can call Hot Shot to make sure.


----------



## Erbowman (Mar 24, 2004)

Mag-Tek said:


> The extra magnet with the Mag 7 is lighter I think. You can call Hot Shot to make sure.


Thats what I thought or at least it apears to be, It just had no directions nor a slot in top like the other so I wanted to know. However it did have a "L" written on top of package I saw later so I assumed it meant light

thanks


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

just ordered me a Hot Shot from a cool dude in Utah


----------



## Mag-Tek (Jan 22, 2005)

To adjust the magnet in the new Mag-Tek hand held releases you need to loosen the screw next to the magnet first. Then the magnet will turn easy.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

*set screw*

does the set screw have some black rubber on top of it is the right


----------



## Mag-Tek (Jan 22, 2005)

no ruber on the set screw.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

*mag-tech*

a great release :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## Tommy2993 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Mag Tec Mag 7*

I ordered one today, this will be my first attempt at a back tension release.
I chose this model because it looks least likely to hit yourself in the mouth
while trying to use. I will know in a few days


----------



## Mag-Tek (Jan 22, 2005)

*Mag-Tek-Genesis ?*

I now have some new Mag-Tek hand held releases in stock.

I am doing the assembly, fine tuning and testing myself to improve on some quality control issues from the past. Most of the past releases work great, but a few had problems. If you have a problem with your Mag-Tek releases from the past please e-mail me about it. 

A few archers have asked me if I have anything to do with the new Genesis releases. I wish them luck on my design they are using but I do not have anything to do it. I do not indorse any two part sear system release without the safety system of a magnet in it. 

The Mag-7 by Hot Shot is doing well. They have a good stock of them including camo.

The 4th Axis that Gene Lueck and I introduced last year is catching on this year. I has improved several archers scores with the 3rd axis to arrow path true tuning ability.

Thanks, Ken Stanislawski


----------



## fihnfool-3 (May 21, 2005)

I am shooting both of Dons Releases from Genesis Archery. I have had excellent results with both. I use to shoot the Mag X and now shoot the three finger. and the wrist strap model is a sweet 3-D release as it can be shot with back tension or squeeze one off if you feel like it. Take a look! 
www.genesisarcery.com


----------



## fihnfool-3 (May 21, 2005)

www.genesisarchery.com Sorry for the misspelling!


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

I also have both of his. Never like shooting BT until I got these. Love them both.


----------



## Mag-Tek (Jan 22, 2005)

My last post is to cover all the questions I have been getting lately. I kept it as mellow as I could to cover just the questions asked of me. And to protect me. My last post is about keeping my name out of any law suits he may get into with his changes to my design on his new hand held and wrist strap release. Its not about slinging mud at him. I did wish him good luck.

Don and I go back 35 years. We took 2nd place together as a team at Vegas one year in the 1970's. Don has had several good products on the market that he designed. This is not his design.

I'm glad you like the new genesis release. I spent two years designing it, I had to learn a lot about magnets and test it well before it hit the market. So thank you for your endorsments of my hard work. If you like it enough I would take a tip or two to make money off my hard work :wink: .

I welcome any endorsments on my release designs, but please lets not stir up the bee's nest. This is two old friends getting over a bad experience.

This year is my 40th year of shooting bows. I like to shoot archery, but like to help other archers more. Last year I came out with the Mag-Tek concept, then Gene Luek and I came out with the 4th axis level adjustments. Both have helped several archers shoot better scores with less effort. And I sleep well at night.

This statement is not about Don and I. Over the years many archers have designed new ways to help archers. Most of them are like me, not enough money to follow up with the money it takes to do it. They go to other companys for help, that works about 5% of the time. Then other companys with money copy it. The copycat companys make the money for just having money. The designers loose money, and stop with the future idaes. If you want better play toys buy from the inventors so they can bring better future stuff to you. Just look at my dads design in BT releases from the 1970's. That old release is as good or better than any BT release copied today. Today we are in a new area of magnet technology. We have Mag-nocks, Air -rests and mag-tek. Soon magnets may be in bows and sights to improve things. I'm working on a sight by the way. I know Don has had some great Ideas without the money to fallow threw with it. Think before you buy, if not 10 years from now you will have much less new idaes to pick from.

Man I had to much time on my hands today. I work for a sports shop to make money. I hope what I wrote helped some archers see a new side of archery. And if I offended anyone just look at yourself before you bash me please:embara: 

Thanks, Ken Stanislawski


----------



## marty (Jun 4, 2002)

How do I get a handheld Mag-X release now that I can't get them from genesisarchery?


----------



## UKMax3k (Apr 15, 2005)

I have a MAG-X release and it is excellent. I was using a much more expensive release before and after about 30 mins using the MAG i was shooting the tightest groups I had ever shot. That was last summer and it is still serving me well (not new release syndrome). I came back from the club the other evening and I said to my wife that was the best I ever shot tonight. She said 'you said that last week'. It was true. It keeps getting better.
Thanks.


----------



## fihnfool-3 (May 21, 2005)

Marty you can still get them from Genesis archery.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply*

Hello
Quote = Marty you can still get them from Genesis archery.

This incorrect information
--------------------
Marty I called Ken he will address your question soon.

Unk :darkbeer:


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply*

Hey guys just got off the phone with Ken.He said he is very sorry for not replying sooner but his computer crashed.
Ken said you can call him at 1-817-581-5809 If he isn't there to leave your name and phone number,and he will be glad to return your call, And answer your questions.Or sell you a release.
Guys I have two of his 3 finger releases.Sold my 4 finger but my two 3 finger releases have a home:wink: 
Unk


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Ken Stanislawski
You write as a gentleman. Others should learn from your example in edict.:cocktail: I currently shoot a TRU Ball Ultra sweet Spot II three finger and a Zenith with a #4 clicker. It still seems that I hold a bit more still on the target with my old Scott Rhino. The Rhino trigger as a noticeable amount of travel which I don't like. Any suggestion?


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Looks like I might have to call him.


----------



## Mag-Tek (Jan 22, 2005)

Hi all

My PC broke, but I'm back again. 

I have parts for a few Mag-X releases that use a magnet. 

Thanks, Ken Stanislawksi

Thank you Unk too.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

I have to put in a plug for a Ken, the Mag-X is the cleanest releases I have ever had.It gives you a feeling of breaking glass. great job on these releases.


----------

